# emissions??



## bakimono (Aug 10, 2005)

hey everyone, i hate to come to this area to post about this, but i may be moving to california in may, and i was wondering about the emissions laws out there. i've heard horror stories about the cops and emissions testing and i was just wondering how much of an overhaul my car would need for me to not get hassled. heres a few of my main concerns-

-when is the first time i would need to get tested and how often after that?
-would it be legal, or would anyone know the difference i should say, to vent my bov to the atmosphere as it does now?
-how much do they care about noise polloution and whatnot?

in a nut shell, my situation is this: i drive a 1991 240sx with a ka24DET setup. hks-ssbov venting to the atmosphere, no friggin cat or muffler...just 3 inch pipe all the way out the back, im running a reprogrammed ecu, and did i mention its right hand drive? i just feel like the CA police are going to have a hayday with me and its going to suck real bad.

i know i need the cat and muffler but im not sure about the other stuff. im kind of hoping someone will have something to kind of compare my situation to and let me know about the experience. if it helps any, the car is only pushing about 240 something HP to the wheels and around 260 something torque. nothing too crazy but from the sounds of it, fun is not allowed in cali.

any help or info is greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## bakimono (Aug 10, 2005)

sorry guys...didnt look around the forum enough. i found most of my answers. but im still a bit curious about my specific situation so if anyone has any info about the monterey CA area and what kind of attitude *The Man* there has, please feel free to share. it would be greatly appreciated...god this is going to suck. i dont think theres anything "carb legal" on my car. dammit.


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

The turbo is illegal, you'll have to take it off during smog testing. As for it being a right-hand conversion, I think you'll be okay as long as you're using the stock cluster gauge, or a record of the mileage when you switched the cluster out.


As with any other city, just don't drive like an idiot, make sure your exhaust is under 95 decibals or fairly quiet, your front license plate is on, etc. etc. Basically, don't stand out like a sore thumb or give the peace officers any solid legal reason to pull you over, and you'll be fine.


----------



## bakimono (Aug 10, 2005)

thanks for the info. its much appreciated.

like i said i plan to weld on a muffler and pop a cat on before i go and i dont plan to drive like a dummy so i think im good on that stuff. unfortunately, i dont have the stock cluster or a record of my milage. my title says "odometer exempt". also, i dont believe any of the parts on my car are carb approved. i hate how different laws can be from state to state.

i was wondering if SRs pass smog out there also? is that fair game in california? long story short, the only way ill be moving to cali is if i get this specific job in the air force that would require me to move there, but it come with a $12,000 bonus so i got some money to work with to make it pass the test, but at the same time, i dont want to spend money and be taking a big step backwards in performance. im definitely willing to be flexible since california is far better than iowa as far as weather and entertainment but its definitely not cool for cars.

anyways, ive been playing with the idea of getting a black top with a six speed out of an s15 but i dont want to spend all of my money and be right back at square one, not passing emissions.

for anyone who has myspace, heres my address so you can see what im working with if youre interested - www.myspace.com/thedriftmonster

any info on the SR legalities or any other info is greatly appreciated. thanks.


----------

